# Déplacement du message impossible



## sixuN60 (1 Octobre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens vers vous car j’ai un souci assez embêtant sur mon iPad et même iPhone depuis IOS 11.

Ma messagerie mail et notamment mon compte Outlook me met le message suivant lorsque je veux supprimer un message : déplacement du message impossible, le message n a pas pu être déplacé Vers la boîte aux lettres Corbeille.

A priori il s’agirait d un problème de redirection vers la boîte serveur mais la manipulation qu’on trouve sur internet n’est pas réalisable sur IOS 11.

Merci de votre aide


----------

